# 3 weeks in... water damage



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok so there is a mysterious puddle of water in my 25RSS which accumulates under the dining table in the corner towards the rear. The puddle has already caused some discoloration.

Where is it coming from and how do i fix this? any clues before i tear holes in my RV?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

could be a bad seal on the rear slide. If the unit is still under warranty, I would bring to the dealer.  That way you start to establish a history, and if the problem continues, Keystone may continue to cover it beyond the 1 yr. warranty period.

Some folks here have had work done after expiration, and it was covered by Keystone because of the history. Make sure you give the service manager a detailed letter explaining what the problem is, and keep a copy for yourself. This goes to aid in keeping that history going.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If it is the rear slide, there are a couple of things to check;

When I level our trailer, I give a couple of extra turns up, so any water will drain back and away from the seals.

Also check that the support arms are adjusted so the slide tilts away from the trailer a little to help water drain away.

Take a look at all the seals to make sure they are sealing tightly.

There is a marker light on the back corner of the trailer, check the sealant around it as the gutter drains right onto it.

Check to see if the window by the table is not the source.

good luck

Mike


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

well two things are of note (1) it only accumulates after i use the shower or faucet, not after a rain and (2) the puddle does not appear to make its way back under the bench seat which sits up against the bed.

is it likely that it is not the rear slide seal? thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We recently had water leak that came from dinette area in our 25RS-S.....we followed it and found it coming from hot water heater. It only leaked when hot water heater turned on and water got hot....maybe like after your shower or faucet turned on.....would drip from hot water connecter near bypass valve.

I would check all your connections...we took ours back to dealer and they found connections loose and gas was not igniting to heat up water heater ...a good catch on their side....we had never used gas to heat it up.

We have good service dept now....we request only a certain service person to work on our trailer due to his expertise and they always accomodate us.

David


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

awesome. this is probably the source. i'll start ripping it apart and hopefully come up with something. thanks.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I found the same thing with my heater, it would only leak if the water was real hot after the gas burner cycled off. I found it leaking at the tank discharge fitting. I tightened the fitting about 3/4 of a turn and no problems. I had a problem with the gas operation. It will cycle 3 times before it will stay lit. It seemed to flash back and shut off then recycle. This problem improved after I adjusted the burner it seemed to be pointed down in the fire chamber. I adjusted it so that it would fire straight back into the burn chamber.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!!! U GUYS ARE SMART!!!! action action action


----------



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

I had the same problem with our new 25RSS the first time out. Noticed it leaking near the left rear corner out side. Went inside and noticed water on the floor under the table. I found that it was actually leaking from a fitting where the city water fed into a tee near the pump. Just tightened the fitting and no further problems


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good looking and smart...what a group





































Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I've also had a lot of loose or improperly done connections in the plumbing. I fixed four this weekend after picking up our camper. Hotwater connection to the galley faucet, water inlet to tank, connection to water pump (output), and one in the bathroom for the sink.

Still looking and I'm guessing I'll find more. By the way, only one was leaking - the galley faucet, the others I found by testing tightness.

Brian


----------

